# Canthacur - Wart Removal



## cweavercpc (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a provider wanting to use Canthacur - a topical cream ordered from Canada - to use to remove warts.  I am not sure if this is FDA approved? Also is this billable under the destruction codes? Is anybody else using this? Any advise is appreciated! Thanks!


----------

